# Blackthorn Dutch Mice



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Some photos of my current young Dutch mice:

Black Dutch:








































































The best of my young Dutch bucks:









Dove Dutch adult doe:









Agouti satin Dutch doe:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Adorable! Like little humbugs! x


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, that is so cute!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you!  I love my Dutch mice best of all :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, that dove is so pretty!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, I've always liked her. She's just weaned a litter and is looking a little bit ropey right now, but she is pretty


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Did she have more dove babies?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes she did


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Cool! I think she is really pretty. Pic of the babies please - can you see their stops ok? I would have thought u could, as dove on dutch seems to be like on tan, as in it comes out a bit darker?


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Absolutely stunning :love1


----------

